# Fallout 3 Save Editor



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2008)

I wrote this application this morning to make it easier to modify S.P.E.C.I.A.L. traits and player level in save files.  It was a pain to do it manually.  Some very important notes:

-You need .NET Framework 3.5 installed to use it.
-It backs up the selected save file everytime you click "Save" (the back up has .bak appended to the name).  If you save a game and try to open it in FO3 and it behaves ackwardly (e.g. never stops loading).  Simply delete the modified save file and remove the ".bak" from the file name to restore your old save.
-I *do not recommend increasing your level status*.  I haven't tried this as there is no real reason to.  The reason why I allow you to modify the level is to lower your level which, the next time you gain XP, it forces you to level up again.  Keep in mind that you must use all 20 (or 23) skill points every time you level up.  You must space yourself out so that you will hit level 20 and still have the 20/23 points to spend otherwise you will get stuck in that dialog.
-Because it retrieves the name of the player from the file name, this software does not work on the autosave or quicksave.

I tried to do as best as I can to make sure it cannot corrupt saves but there is a remote possiblity that it can.  If you want to be super-dooper careful, manually back up the save you intend to edit to a different directory prior to messing with it.  It can *only* damage a save file when clicking on "Save."


Changes in 1.2.1 (Released 10/29/2010):
-Quicksaves no longer appear in the drop down list.
-Fixed other minor bugs discovered when working on the Fallout New Vegas Save Editor.

Changes in 1.2 (Released 1/5/2010):
-Added support for Broken Steel (automatically increases the level limit to 30).
-Allows to change the Save Number and Play Time (not sure if this is working 100%).

Changes in 1.1 (Released 12/2/2008):
-Updated level code to be more flexible.  If attributes worked and level didn't before, level should now work for you.
-Added a new warning message for short player names.  If your player name is three characters or longer, you will not see it.  The warning details how to change your name ("ShowNameMenu" command) should you have to.

Have fun with it and if you have any suggestions, let me hear 'em.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2008)

A few bugs have been pointed out and I am working on addressing them.  Will update the original post soon...

1.1 released.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for this....  I tried to do it by console...  it was not fun.  I look forward to making a powerhouse character with your tool!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2008)

I did it by console once and discovered it lowered my XP which means no instant level ups.  I guess that's fine but once I decide I am going to make an editor, I'm going to make an editor.

Is there any features I should try to add?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is awesome.  Great work.  Thanks a lot.

I just realize that sounds a lot like an ebay feedback.


----------



## thraxed (Dec 2, 2008)

There only one console command you need to edit your stats in fallout 3:

player.setav  ???????  ##

Ex:
player.setav luck 10   ;(special stats can only be 10)
player.setav energyweapons 65 ;(game coding is wierd, depending on the skill 55-80 will make your pipboy skills read 100,  suggest starting off with 50, and bumping it up tell you reach a 100, if its a two words skill just make it 1 word. Same rules still apply with leveling up, you need a skill that you can add 20+ points too or you will get stuck,  so just reuse this command to lower a skill if needed.)

Using this method will not affect your XP.  I just mention the console to add skills to an editor would be a pain since the values are all different and depends if their set as tag skills or not.  Being able to add perks would be beneficial


Nice work Ford, ya should post the source


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 2, 2008)

That's very useful! Helps my most recent addiction... 
So far I didn't have any problems with saves, but knowing Murphy's law it's best to be safe than sorry because a save problem will occur at the most undesirable moment!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2008)

thraxed said:


> Using this method will not affect your XP.  I just mention the console to add skills to an editor would be a pain since the values are all different and depends if their set as tag skills or not.


I tried to find where the skills are at and have been unsuccessful.  I think there has to be multipliers or something involved that I am missing. 




thraxed said:


> Nice work Ford, ya should post the source


I will attach it to the original post...




Black Panther said:


> That's very useful! Helps my most recent addiction...
> So far I didn't have any problems with saves, but knowing Murphy's law it's best to be safe than sorry because a save problem will occur at the most undesirable moment!


I at least double validate everything (check if the ranges are acceptable on read and make sure they are still acceptable on write) to minimize the odds of something being corrupted.  There's still a chance it could happen though.


----------



## DCS78 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Any new developments?*

Year old topic I know but, I have been unable to find any other topics anywhere else related to a savegame editor.

I recently started Fallout 3 and have the Game of the Year Edition. The S.P.E.C.I.A.L. stat section no longer works. It stores the changed values (somehow) yet the changes do not register in the status screen. The level section works and I did manage to manipulate the source code code to allow for the increased level cap (now 30).

I wonder if any adjustments after v1.1 have been made that I have not been able to find?! I was looking to try and add a function to change the number of saves and the playtime. As I have had no success in the past hooking into saves I have little chance of success.

I thought if the author was still around I might have a chance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2010)

It will be a while before I get a chance to fix it.  Instead, you could use the console to change the attributes you want.  The list of commands can be found here.


I'm not certain I will be able to fix it but I will take a look in a few weeks.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 2, 2010)

33k views at the thread and only 4 people (with me five) thanked :shadedshu

nice will need when i get the game  

cheers , ds


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2010)

1.2 uploaded with most of DCS78's suggestions.


----------



## modder123 (Feb 1, 2010)

whenever i try to put in my file it tells me this.
"input string was not in correct format"
im taking the file directly off of my xbox hard drive and putting it directly into a folder called C:\Users\owner\Desktop\fallout 3 
any advice?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2010)

This was designed for PC saves.  It may not work at all for Xbox saves.


----------

